# Trying to sell our house in NY



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

DH and I have both relocated and after firing a bad realtor we are trying to get our home sold! f you know of anyone looking in the Chemung region to buy a house we are willing to talk price! The house has had all the roofs redone in the last 9 years, the sewage pipes are all PVC now. Biggest thing that needs to be done and is obvious is the floors need refinishing. We were going to do that and ended up with no time left! We have done over $25,000 in improvements since it was bought in 2002. The biggest gem is the garage which they haven't even shown! It has a finished upper level and the past owner had massive metal ibeams put in since he did hobby car restorations so they are huge beams! If you know of anyone looking to buy,please let them know its available. Quiet neighbourhood, low crime, lots of amenities!

http://www.trulia.com/property/3158815900-751-Mount-Zoar-St-Elmira-NY-14904


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

This house here is your direct competition: http://www.trulia.com/property/3171754085-616-Franklin-St-Elmira-NY-14904#photo-13

As you can see more square footage, better kept floors, upgraded countertops and such. Larger lot. The builtins are really cool and the window frames and baseboards look great on the other property. I'd recommend getting some pictures up of that workshop space, it could be a real selling point. Things like investing in a new roof and plumbing maintain the value of a property but they don't increase it. (In my opinion)

This is something that recently sold in the area: http://www.trulia.com/homes/New_York/Elmira/sold/1273197-809-Clairmont-Ave-Elmira-NY-14904


The schools in the area are sub-par, and unfortunately there is just nothing you can do about that.

I'm curious what the story is with your realtor is and how your search goes for a new one?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

We live in PA very close to NY state line and am very familiar with your area. Prices seems high..but that is NY state. Seems like a nice house you have but I would have done the floors. It's the "shine" that catches people's eyes when you enter a house..PVC pipe is nice..but when you walk in you want that Wow factor. The neighborhood is too city for me..and crowded..but it is the city with their own problems. Daughter teaches high school there..and yes they have the typical ..today..problems with kids. Unless you can get prospects to look at lower rates and bank finance..I think it will be a hard sell. Parts of Mt Zoar are very, very nice areas...but this is more city life. I wish you well in selling your house..but there has to be something a little special to make people look twice..what could that be ?? Is the kitchen and bathroom done well...appliances go with sale ??$$ up front for closing ?? Is it clean inside and outside..Is there someone in the area that can keep an eye on the house and keep snow and grass cleaned up for you ?? Is it fresh smelling..or damp or pet orders there.. Even simple things as clean shiny
windows make a difference.. We went through the same in selling a house many years ago. Eventually sold to real estate and didn't do as well because new houses were being sold for a few thousand more. Just our luck...but..what can you do...Hope things go well..and get a fast sell !:thumb:


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

We live in PA very close to NY state line and am very familiar with your area. Prices seems high..but that is NY state. Seems like a nice house you have but I would have done the floors. It's the "shine" that catches people's eyes when you enter a house..PVC pipe is nice..but when you walk in you want that Wow factor. The neighborhood is too city for me..and crowded..but it is the city with their own problems. Daughter teaches high school there..and yes they have the typical ..today..problems with kids. Unless you can get prospects to look at lower rates and bank finance..I think it will be a hard sell. Parts of Mt Zoar are very, very nice areas...but this is more city life. I wish you well in selling your house..but there has to be something a little special to make people look twice..what could that be ?? Is the kitchen and bathroom done well...appliances go with sale ??$$ up front for closing ?? Is it clean inside and outside..Is there someone in the area that can keep an eye on the house and keep snow and grass cleaned up for you ?? Is it fresh smelling..or damp or pet orders there.. Even simple things as clean shiny
windows make a difference.. We went through the same in selling a house many years ago. Eventually sold to real estate and didn't do as well because new houses were being sold for a few thousand more. Just our luck...but..what can you do...Hope things go well..and get a fast sell !:thumb:


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, the piano still in the front room and the idea that I am going to have to clean the place and refinish the floors before doing anything is a deterrent from a buyer's perspective.

The appliances are really old, even if they come with the sale most homemakers are going to be put off by them. Anything that is original to the house, I would accentuate. And again, get pictures up of that workshop space! Also, in general old wallpaper and messed up ceiling tiles are off putting. And, while /I/ think the dragon is cool on the wall, a fresh coat of paint over that might be a good idea. 

It might seem like since you are done with the house you shouldn't put any money into it any longer but just things like getting all of your things out and Stanley Steemer in and a fresh coat of paint will take years off a place's appearance. This is all from my perspective as a buyer, not a professional by any means.

Good luck!


----------

